# Old Huffy decals crumbling?! Anyway way to prevent this?



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2011)

I was washing the stripped-down frame of my '61 Monark (Huffy built). The seat tube decal I noticed has a spot that was starting to crumble on one side, I quickly pulled the frame out and dried it off, gently dabbing the decal and saving the whole thing (minus that one "speck"). I suppose it may remain dirty for now.

I know I've seen Huffy decals repopped, but NOT the Monark ones and Huffy went to decal head badges in '63, so I was surprised that the seat tube decal was so fragile. What can I do to prevent this thing from crumbling should it ever be exposed to moisture? Thanks for any help guys.


P.S: I'm thinking a clear coat of some kind?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen people clear over new decals, but I'd be concerned it might lift old decals. Maybe several very light coats.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2011)

To use really old NOS decals I've misted on a few very light coats of clear aerosol lacquer with good results, as always, "test in an inconspicuous area first".  I'd try a little gentle cleaning of the decal before shooting on the clear lacquer. By gentle I mean dabbing at it with a Q-tip or soft foam make-up brush with a little Dr. Bronners soap.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh no, this isn't NOS, this is already on the bike and original to it. I was just using standard water and Ajax dish soap. I use it on everything. Cuts through dust, dirt, mud, grease with ease-and apprantly decals too!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2011)

I just figured the same method that works on a crumbly decal on paper would work on a crumbly decal on a bike too...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, I see...I'll try that then. Thanks!


----------

